# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  RobotStudio, simulation and offline programming software, ABB, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - ABB Ltd.

Home Page - new.abb.com/products/robotics/robotstudio

youtube.com/RobotStudio

----------

